# braids



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

wow! U wanna come braid my horse?!


----------



## JokerGoddess (May 2, 2009)

Wow! Looks very nice. Love the tail braid. I tried doing the mane with my old horse but she kept moving her head... XD Took quite a few tries. Beautiful! =D


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful!! Anybody know of a good site that shows how to do horse braids like these? I'd love to learn how!


----------



## Shadow157 (Mar 21, 2009)

looks beautiful! I need to start practicing :0)


----------



## JLS (May 5, 2009)

Looking good IrishCailin  great tail plait! Like how you have done the running plait too!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Appy Luvr said:


> Beautiful!! Anybody know of a good site that shows how to do horse braids like these? I'd love to learn how!


 Here is a vid I made for braiding the tail


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

JLS said:


> Looking good IrishCailin  great tail plait! Like how you have done the running plait too!


Thanks!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

Appy Luvr said:


> Beautiful!! Anybody know of a good site that shows how to do horse braids like these? I'd love to learn how!


here are some links 

Exhibitor Labs : French Braiding The Long Mane

Exhibitor Labs : Braiding the Thick Forelock

Mane Care and Show Preparation

Top Knot Horse Braiding: Horse Braiding Tip # 6: European Style Plaiting


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

blehhh how do you keep her tail so thick and nice? haha =] very nice braids.


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

InBox said:


> blehhh how do you keep her tail so thick and nice? haha =] very nice braids.


hehe its a secret! :wink:


----------

